

Airware Partners with NASA to Develop a UAS Traffic Management System - anjneymidha
http://www.kpcb.com/news/airware-partners-with-nasa-to-develop-a-uas-traffic-management-system

======
zerker2000
Let's hope this gets somewhere before all UAV hackers move to Canada.

